# Fatties for the 1st time



## denappy (Feb 22, 2014)

Rolled my first fattie for the smoker. Made the filling of potatoes, pablano pepper, onions, smoked ham and a dash of cilantro and garlic. Weaved some bacon and added the filling topped with some smoked cheddar (from last weekend; couldn't wait 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






).  Here are some QViews:

Got my wrappers all ready:













IMG_2523.JPG



__ denappy
__ Feb 22, 2014






Bacon weaving 101:













IMG_2524.JPG



__ denappy
__ Feb 22, 2014






Loaded up with goodies and nice smoked cheddar from last week:













IMG_2527.JPG



__ denappy
__ Feb 22, 2014






Wrapped and ready to smoke (I used hickory):













IMG_2528.JPG



__ denappy
__ Feb 22, 2014






In they go:













IMG_2530.JPG



__ denappy
__ Feb 22, 2014






Ready to pull them (IT 165F; about 4hrs at 225F):













IMG_2532.JPG



__ denappy
__ Feb 22, 2014






Gonna wrap for 30 min and let them rest:













IMG_2533.JPG



__ denappy
__ Feb 22, 2014






Wonderful and Juicy - the wife loved it!:













IMG_2534.JPG



__ denappy
__ Feb 22, 2014


















IMG_2535.JPG



__ denappy
__ Feb 22, 2014






We ate some and I'm going to vacuum seal the rest and freeze it; should be good to boil in the bag for breakfast, lunch or dinner.  These were pretty easy to do and they were a lot fun.  Thanks to all those on this forum for posting all the great ideas and hints! 







-=Denappy


----------



## kesmc27 (Feb 22, 2014)

Looks great! Now you're hooked!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 22, 2014)

Tasty looking fatties! Nice smoke!


----------



## sdorton (Feb 26, 2014)

I have got to try this soon!!!

Thanks for sharing....


----------



## upsman (Feb 27, 2014)

Looks Good! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## denappy (Mar 2, 2014)

I sliced up one of these and vacuum packed it into the freezer.  Decided to have one for breakfast this morning.  Took the bag from the freezer, dropped into a pot of boiling water for 30 minutes -  it was like they were fresh out of the smoker!  I am definitely hooked on these!!


----------



## billyj571 (Mar 5, 2014)

Awesome Job


----------

